# "Headed to Big Pine Key on May 5th"



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Depending if you have a boat or not. American Shaols is fun at night for snapper. Tarpon near Bahia Honda state park are always fun as well if their in the mood to eat. Palolo worm hatch generally takes last week of may to first week of June usually, tarpon are crazy for them boogers during the hatch. If no boat try wade fishing Boca Chica key or Bahia Honda state park. Top water baits in the morning anything else as the day progresses. If your fly fishing, tarpon bunnies, crab patterns, etc


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

Run north of Bahia Honda and look for good bottom.


----------



## antonisr (Apr 19, 2013)

Like 777charters said, you can't go wrong with Bahia Honda bridge. In May and June, it is definitely a spectacle to see the droves of tarpon coming through. Late afternoon outgoing tides are good, and the closer to sunset the better. Free lining crabs, mullet, or white bait (if you can get it) is a safe bet, but they will also slam topwater plugs if they are feeling rowdy. Watch out for other boats and enjoy the rodeo


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Need more info-boat,no boat. If so what type of boat-draft ect.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

How did you do?


----------

